# Kostenlose MMO Spiele.



## Zex_EndBoss (29. November 2014)

Moin,
kennt ihr irgendwelche MMO Spiele ?


----------



## Stueppi (29. November 2014)

ja, so ungefähr 100 oder so.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. November 2014)

Hier eine kleine Zusammenstellung


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. November 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> ja, so ungefähr 100 oder so.



Okay, schön für dich. hast jetzt +1 post.


----------



## Stueppi (29. November 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> Okay, schön für dich. hast jetzt +1 post.



Wenn du es nicht gebacken bekommst dich genauer auszudrücken musst du mit solchen Antworten rechnen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. November 2014)

Spezial für Stueppi:
Herr Stueppi, könnten Sie mir die Spiele auflisten die Sie kennen und die auch kostenlos zu Spielen sind. Ich wäre sehr erfreut darüber wenn Sie mir die Spiele auflisten könnten. Ich wünsche ihnen äußerst angenehmen Abend.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen von BossMode69 für den Herr Stueppi.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. November 2014)

Kuck mal ein paar Zeilen weiter oben (oder in meiner Signatur) nach dem Thread Kostenlose Spiele Reloaded. Dort habe ich auch schon eine Liste einiger Gratis- und Free2Play MMOs mit drin.


----------



## Stueppi (30. November 2014)

Du bist ganz schön provokant und kannst dich immer noch nicht richtig ausdrücken. 

WAS SOLL DIESER THREAD BEZWECKEN? Ich habe auch extra langsam geschrieben, weil ich nicht weiß ob du schnell lesen kanns ;D
Einfach nur auflisten von Gratis MMO'S? Gib das doch bei google ein, davon gibts so viele wie Sand am Meer.
Suchst du was bestimmtes? Dann sag es auch! Hier kann keiner hellsehen!


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (1. Dezember 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kuck mal ein paar Zeilen weiter oben (oder in meiner Signatur) nach dem Thread Kostenlose Spiele Reloaded. Dort habe ich auch schon eine Liste einiger Gratis- und Free2Play MMOs mit drin.


Cool in die Liste gucke ich sofort rein ! Danke 



Stueppi schrieb:


> Du bist ganz schön provokant und kannst dich immer noch nicht richtig ausdrücken.
> 
> WAS SOLL DIESER THREAD BEZWECKEN? Ich habe auch extra langsam geschrieben, weil ich nicht weiß ob du schnell lesen kanns ;D
> Einfach nur auflisten von Gratis MMO'S? Gib das doch bei google ein, davon gibts so viele wie Sand am Meer.
> Suchst du was bestimmtes? Dann sag es auch! Hier kann keiner hellsehen!



Hab nur bis Was soll dieser thread gelesen, das Rest wird eh unnützlich, geh dich auf PN ausheulen bevor ich hier gleich als ein ALoch beschimpft werde. Ich bin doch der Böööööse...


----------



## Stueppi (2. Dezember 2014)

Vieleicht kannst du mir ja helfen.

Kennst du irgentwelche Lieder?
Versuch mal auf sowas zu Antworten, du weißt garnicht was ich suche, kennst aber ne menge Musik. Wenn du keine Fragen richtig stellen kannst, benutz google.

Wenn du dich bei sowas schon angegriffen fühlst, dann tust du mir echt leid. (Ab hier liest du wohl eh nicht weiter).

Die Community kann nicht hellsehen was dür ein MMO du suchst. Die Glaskugeln kommen seltsamer weise immer defekt an. Das Spiel 20 Questions mag hier auch keiner.
MMO's hat mehrere Kategorien

RPG, Racing, Action, Shooter, MOBA etc.
Und dazu kommen ja noch die jeweiligen Settings.

Du siehst also, die Frage "ob man MMO's kennt" war mit "Ja, etwa 100" absolut richtig beantwortet. Und es tut mir nicht leid wenn ich deine Gefühle hiermit verletze oder du dich total beleidigt fühlst weil du keinen Sinn für Inhalt hast, denn es macht mir auch spaß deine Reaktion zu sehen.

Du hast übrigens immer noch nicht gesagt was du genau suchst. Ich würde dir ja Rappelz empfehlen, einfach weil ich weiß wie geil es ist bis man in die pay2win grenze kommt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2014)

*Stueppi*       hat auf dein Frage schon sehr richtig geantwortet es gibt unendlich kostenlose MMOs am Markt solang man die Suche nicht etwas eingrenzt.

Wichtig wäre was für ein Setting du suchst Moba, Rolenspiel, ect. MMO ist mittlerweile recht breit gefechert und ob das ganze auch mit einem Shop betrieben werden darf bzw. was du von Pay2win hälst.


----------

